
Show HN: Build your own location-aware logistics app in an hour - deniszpua
https://github.com/hypertrack/logistics-android
======
prateeks
Looks great! Quick q about geofencing: given the android device and OS
fragmentation, what's the best way for PMs to create effective geofences that
work consistently?

~~~
deniszpua
OS has awesome geofences APIs on the device, accessible through Play services.
Though if you are geofencing for say 1000 devices, first you have to manage
the geofences on the device (download them to device, get callback events,
then send them to server using say Firebase). And then secondly, if devices
have different hardware, OS version and Play services versions, then the
geofencing service reliability might vary. Our implementation ingests
locations to server, and all geofences are done on the server. This provides a
more consistent experience. Does this answer your question?

